# How do I get my remote starter to work?



## widowmaker (Jun 21, 2007)

To my surprise, my '02 Altima SL has an automatic remote start which I never knew about. I bought it from a Ford dealer about 9 months ago and I guess they didn't know either.

However, I can't figure out how to remotely start the thing. I can get it to start after hitting the keypad for about 2 mins but I don't know the exact combination.

It's the stock Nissan remote (lock, unlock, trunk, panic) so I assume the dealer may have done the work?

An example would be:
eBay Motors: 2002-2006 NISSAN MAXIMA ALTIMA Keyless Remote W/PROG (item 290131334577 end time Jun-27-07 20:30:07 PDT)

Anyone have any advice on what the combination is or could be in order to start it?

I've tried holding different combination of buttons down for x seconds but nothing.


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm sure they vary but my '02 remote starter works from the trunk button. Hold it down and it starts. In fact, it was too sensitive--started when I didn't want it to. I shaved the nub off the bacl of the trunk button to remedy this situation. Also, make sure the connection to the remote is attached. That's all I've got.


----------

